# breakfast time in sandy land



## TWENTY B (Aug 19, 2009)

my 4 little sandies having crickets and woodies for breaky. And soaking up some sun on thier favourate log.


----------



## Kirby (Aug 19, 2009)

woot?


----------



## TWENTY B (Aug 19, 2009)

*sandies*

breaky


----------



## Karly (Aug 19, 2009)

They're adorable! 
I remember when my little girl was that size.... so sweet and innocent......


----------



## TWENTY B (Aug 19, 2009)

Stick some pics of your sandy up..
i've got a video of them coming soon


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 26, 2009)

pics of the little monsters today. 
Now just over 4 months old and full of energy.


----------



## bigi (Oct 26, 2009)

they look so prehistoric, what gravel are you using


----------



## jinin (Oct 26, 2009)

MY little guy is that size 8]. would love to have more than 1.


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 26, 2009)

BIgi.
it's nepean river sand and brickies sand, 50/50.
but i'm not happy with its constructionability so i'll be trying some zoomed clay substrate.

Jinin,how old is yours?


----------



## antmisk (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey Adam
They are looking great, all happy and healthy.


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 26, 2009)

Love the Bridgestone in the enclosure! Shades of Mad Max.


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 27, 2009)

JupiterCreek said:


> Love the Bridgestone in the enclosure! Shades of Mad Max.


LOL, yea, it's a cut up gokart tire. work great as snake hides too.

thanks Antmisk, they are doin great, growing heaps. only problem i have with them is the smell of thier crap.. Jeesus.hehe


----------



## jinin (Oct 27, 2009)

mines like 8 months, why?


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 28, 2009)

jinin said:


> mines like 8 months, why?


 then i think it will be a fair bit bigger than these..


----------



## jinin (Oct 28, 2009)

hmm they look heaps big...how bigs that enclosure? Because i cant really compare, lol. if that is the standard size ARCade tube than mines alot bigger


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 29, 2009)

the biggest one is about 45cm tip to tip.


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 9, 2010)

quick update, 
they little monsters are not 8 months old, 
the biggest is around 60cm total.
they are still very flighty, but are camling down with handling.

currently being fed one of these sachets every4-5 days, 
or they get crickets every now and again, not often any more because they could eat 200 large crickets in a sitting. also get rat pups or mice when i have them available..

this cat food is from woolies, 5 seperate sachets of 450g total.
only this yellow one is pure kangaroo mince. $3.99
there is also a chicken and roo, but i don't use that one.
ackies get this stuff alot as well, but get insects more often 
my bluetongues also love it but i don't give it to them often.


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 10, 2010)

hey, that's what my cats, bluetongue and water dragon eat!


----------

